# Probleme mit der Bremse IndraDrive C (Rexroth)



## Kai Schulz (7 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

es kommt sporadisch (aber nicht selten) vor, dass der Antrieb versucht loszufahren, ohne dass die Bremse vorher öffnet. 

Die Meldung dazu lautet: "E8260 Moment-/Kraft-Solwertbegrenzung aktiv"

Ich habe bereits Motor, Motorleitung, Geberkabel und Steller getauscht, aber das Problem bleibt. Um ein EMV-Problem auszuschließen befindet sich nun ein Versuchsaufbau auf meinem Schreibtisch. Das (Fehl-) Verhalten bleibt leider. Hat jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Servoverstärker:
Rexroth IndraDrive C
- Regelgerät: HCS02.1E-W0028-A-03-NNNN
- Steuerteil: CSB01.1N-PB-ENS-NNN-L1-S-NN-FW
- Firmware: FWA-INDRV*-MPB-05V14-D5-1-NNN-NN

Servomotor:
Rexroth Permanent Magnet Motor
MSK040C-0600-NN-M1-UG1-NNNN

Kabel:
vorkonfektioniert, d. h. super Kabel

Es grüßt der Kai...


----------



## det (9 August 2012)

Hallo Kai,

nö hatte ich noch nicht, aber. Hier ein paar Punkte um das Ganze einzugrenzen. LED mit an die Bremsenspule anklemmen. Kommt immer Saft an wenn Du startest? Lässt sich die Bremse leicht bewegen, mechanisches klemmen. Hat der Bremsdeckel den richtigen Abstand zur Zugspule. Wenn das System maßlich schlecht eingestellt ist, zu viel Spalt zwischen Bremsplatte und Zugspule, dann reicht die Magnetkraft nicht immer um die Bremse zu lösen. Kannst Du von außen die Bewegung der Bremsplatte beobachten, ob sie korrekt arbeitet? Hiermit kannst Du schonmal das Prob lokalisieren, elektr. oder mech. Bei mech. Bremse neu justieren, leichtgängig machen. Bei elektr. die Servicehotline kontakten.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Kai Schulz (9 August 2012)

Hallo Detlef,

das Bremsrelais im Steller ist kaputt. Die LED blitzt immer nur kurz auf, wenn die Bremse öffnen sollte. Das vorherige SPS-Programm war falsch, da die Bremse nach jedem Regelvorgang einfiel. Ich denke, dass das Relais die ganzen Schaltvorgänge in den ca. 4 Jahren nicht überstanden hatte. Außerdem vermute ich, dass die 24VDC-Versorgung des Schaltschranks zu klein ausgelegt ist (20A für alles) und somit die Spannung immer etwas zusammenbricht, wenn die Bremse öffnen.

Das würde dann auch einen Fehler erklären, der mehrere Monate zurückliegt. Damals waren an 2 Tagen, 2 Bremsen am selben Antrieb verbrannt. Denke, dass die auch nicht richtig offen waren. Bosch Rexroth hatte ich natürlich auch befragt, aber ohne brauchbares Ergebnis. Die können auch nur den Fehlerspeicher auslesen. Der Fehler- / die Warnung war mir aber schon bekannt (E8260...)

Neuer Regler ist schon bestellt...

Gruß vom Kai.


----------



## det (9 August 2012)

Moin Moin,

jo verbrannte Kontakte werden auch immer gerne genommen. Mach doch nen extra NT nur für die Bremse. Dann passt es auch noch nach Erweiterungen.

So long

Detlef


----------

